# [Rumor] Official North American Animal Crossing Website being redesigned



## JCnator (Apr 5, 2018)

Recently, the official North American website for Animal Crossing is in the process of redesign. Although their main page remains unchanged since years ago,placeholder categories are appearing. The About category currently leads to Error 404 page, while the rest is filled with lorem ipsum or some text coming from a novel.

Chances are, the fact they're prepping the site might be for the announcement of the upcoming Animal Crossing installment on Switch. Could it be unveiled at E3 2018 in 2 months? 


Source : https://twitter.com/pixelpar/status/981448427920941057 (Thanks SpiritofAce from The Bell Tree Discord chat server for providing the link)


----------



## tiffanistarr (Apr 5, 2018)

I hope so and I hope it isn't complete crap!!! I also hope they give me those sweet Yoshi game details there as well! My poor switch just collects dust now


----------



## Chicha (Apr 5, 2018)

I'll try not to put too much hope for something, but it'll be so great if something _does_ happen. I wanna see AC for the Switch so bad


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Apr 5, 2018)

Well, if it is AC Switch, we won’t see what it looks like until the announcement at E3.


----------



## toxapex (Apr 5, 2018)

I’m not gettin my hopes up but I would like another main series AC game asap


----------



## Zelda5820 (Apr 6, 2018)

I really hope it is, but I seriously hope they release it world wide at the same time this time. Last time the Japanese got it earlier and by the time the US got it all of our towns were seriously lack luster in comparison lol, plus waiting was so hard!


----------



## John Wick (Apr 6, 2018)

I've kinda gone off the idea. 
Not being able to TT (apparently?) and needing internet as the Switch runs on internet time? Does that require a constant connection? 

I can't afford that.


----------



## Mairen (Apr 6, 2018)

I will certainly get my hopes up! I would be very happy to hear announcement soon of an animal crossing game on switch. I don't mind if they won't allow time travel, but the game hasn't even been announced yet, so despite the way the switch works, I'm not entirely sure how people are already confirming this information.


----------



## JCnator (Apr 6, 2018)

Jon_Snow said:


> I've kinda gone off the idea.
> Not being able to TT (apparently?) and needing internet as the Switch runs on internet time? Does that require a constant connection?
> 
> I can't afford that.



Switch actually relies on your hardware's clock, since it doesn't expect you to be connecting online at all times. There is a feature that get your internal clock synced with Internet, which can be activated/deactivated.

More often than not, games on this platform won't require you to be connected to the Internet in order to play. Why would the upcoming Animal Crossing enforce something like that when the player isn't expected to be next to their wireless router?


----------



## John Wick (Apr 6, 2018)

I was just asking, as I don't like games with internet interaction, as I don't own a PC, and it costs a bit for data using my phone as a router. 

That's all.


----------



## MapleSilver (Apr 7, 2018)

Well I'm about 99% sure that a main series Switch game will come out eventually so I wouldn't be that surprised. Of course, I'm not getting my hopes up until something is actually announced. I don't enjoy being constantly disappointed when stuff like this turns out to be nothing.


----------



## AndroGhostX (Apr 7, 2018)

I am certain there will be an installment on Switch.

1. Nintendo filed a trademark for AC for Switch!
2. Why can we have AC icons on Switch profile but there isn't a game on Switch? So those who have never played AC but have a Switch wouldn't know who those characters are. To me that addiction doesn't make sense, therefore it proves AC will come to Switch.
3. I'm not sure if Nintendo will announce anything at E3 but clearly they have something in the making since January (when trademark was filed).
4. Why would they stop at Pocket Camp? They can clearly make a ton of money on also on Switch with an AC game and also with internet subscription.
4. Add your own reasons why you know AC for Switch will happen. So guys don't get your hopes up just yet! It's too early!

As for the Switch and internet subscription, I'm hoping the game can be played without needing internet, like online trade and all that. As I've never played an AC game with how it's supposed to be played theoretically (getting items without trading or hacking, etc), I'd love to play AC Switch game authentically. Also, I'm not dissapointed in PC, but I hope AC Switch will be geared towards the main franchise rather than another spin-off like HHD or AF. So if anything, I'll be worried about that.


----------



## Flare (Apr 7, 2018)

Really hope that they announce Animal Crossing Switch.  (even though I don't own a Switch yet...)


----------



## Weiland (Apr 8, 2018)

I really hope this is true. I'm pumped if it is.


----------



## Sweetley (Apr 8, 2018)

Sounds interesting, yet I will not getting my hopes up right now. Of course it would be nice if
there will be some informations soon, but I don't want to get hyped for nothing at the end, so 
I will wait for now and see what happen.


----------



## busy.crossing (Apr 8, 2018)

I am very keen for AC on the Switch but tbh I only got into New Leaf/the AC community a year ago so there is a lot of life still in that for me. I think as soon as AC Switch get released my much loved 3DS might find itself in retirement (which kinda makes me sad) so I am happy waiting for now.


----------



## Blue Cup (Apr 9, 2018)

I really don't understand the sudden rise of fear regarding games needing a constant internet connection. This was and never has been an issue with consoles/handhelds (sans the Xbox One a short time prior to launch), so why is everyone suddenly expressing fear in needing a constant internet connection now of all times? Is it because of that awful mobile money pit? Do not compare that travesty to actual gaming, please. The mobile scene and what is going on in dedicated gaming machines is completely different. Rest assured, a constant internet connection will not be required for any game outside of MMOs and to optionally play with other players.

And yeah, I think they're gearing up for the big reveal. With Smash Bros. most likely launching in September alongside the NSO service, they're needing a big holiday game this year. Fire Emblem definitely won't be that, and Pokemon is still up in the air with no real solid indication that it's going to make it 2018. 

The cherry on top of all this, however, is the fact that two months ago they updated the trademark for Animal Crossing. Why is this the cherry you ask? 4 months prior to the last Nintendo Direct, they filed for a new Smash Bros. trademark, and look what we got there. So what will be 4 months since the trademark was filed? E3 2018. 

The last bit is of course a reach, but it's a fun reach.


----------



## rynlol (Apr 9, 2018)

I saw a youtube video about this today, and it's interesting! I really hope it's a main game and not another annoying spin-off. If they are redesigning it, why so early? E3 isn't until June, which sucks because I wanna know if there's gonna be a game or not. I don't want to get my hopes up though because I did that for pocket camp, and was so excited for 2 years when the rumors started and when it came out, it was kinda boring.


----------



## AndroGhostX (Apr 9, 2018)

rynlol said:


> I saw a youtube video about this today, and it's interesting! I really hope it's a main game and not another annoying spin-off. If they are redesigning it, why so early? E3 isn't until June, which sucks because I wanna know if there's gonna be a game or not. I don't want to get my hopes up though because I did that for pocket camp, and was so excited for 2 years when the rumors started and when it came out, it was kinda boring.



I only knew about PC until like a month or so before it's release lol.


----------



## amazonevan19 (Apr 9, 2018)

https://twitter.com/LeakReview/status/982764673945649152

here's another thread with the deets 

hopefully this is a new ac game for switch but Nintendo always knows how to disappoint us


----------



## AndroGhostX (Apr 9, 2018)

amazonevan19 said:


> https://twitter.com/LeakReview/status/982764673945649152
> 
> here's another thread with the deets
> 
> hopefully this is a new ac game for switch but Nintendo always knows how to disappoint us



Lol the irony. Would be funny if Nintendo is just trolling us with the change!


----------



## Blue Cup (Apr 9, 2018)

I think it's just them preparing for the future, more or less. Like, there will definitely be a new Animal Crossing game at some point within the next two years and it will definitely be on the Switch. Will it be this year? That's anyone's guess at the moment, but things at least are moving in regards to the series, which is more than anyone can say about F-Zero.


----------



## Ably.Saucey (Apr 9, 2018)

I kinda hope there we be a new game BUT I also hope it's a expanded version of new leaf, with town layers and more villagers nd better and more pwps that can be customized. I don't have a switch so I'll probably be late to it since I'm very cheap.


----------



## Blue Cup (Apr 9, 2018)

^ I'd honestly be okay with that myself, but it might catch Nintendo some heat considering the blowback they got when City Folk was revealed/released. 

My dream scenario has the game going full 3D, with complete camera control and a first-person view to allow furniture and environment inspection. There's literally no reason to still be using the rolling log effect to hide the game world as we are no longer bottlenecked by weak hardware.


----------



## AndroGhostX (Apr 9, 2018)

Blue Cup said:


> ^ I'd honestly be okay with that myself, but it might catch Nintendo some heat considering the blowback they got when City Folk was revealed/released.
> 
> My dream scenario has the game going full 3D, with complete camera control and a first-person view to allow furniture and environment inspection. There's literally no reason to still be using the rolling log effect to hide the game world as we are no longer bottlenecked by weak hardware.



First person would be awesome! I disagree with the rolling log effect as it played a major role, specifically to the design of Wild World (world = earth = round sphere), in the artistic value of AC. And tbh, I enjoy that aspect. AC is only game that I have played that has that feature. Moving forward, even then the earth doesn't portray that same aspect as we see it so it would still be interesting to see Nintendo remove the rolling log effect in future games. But personally, I don't like the hate that it gets especially in terms of WW.


----------



## Blue Cup (Apr 9, 2018)

I guess at this point it could be seen as part of the series identity now much in the same way as mortgage is, but it's still a hangover from a time when the horsepower just wasn't there and they had make some compromises. True to form, Nintendo built the game and even titled it around the drawback.

They could please everyone and include multiple camera styles: Full camera mode, overhead(Gamecube) and rolling log. Everyone wins!


----------



## Tinkalila (Apr 9, 2018)

AndroGhostx said:


> First person would be awesome! I disagree with the rolling log effect as it played a major role, specifically to the design of Wild World (world = earth = round sphere), in the artistic value of AC. And tbh, I enjoy that aspect. AC is only game that I have played that has that feature. Moving forward, even then the earth doesn't portray that same aspect as we see it so it would still be interesting to see Nintendo remove the rolling log effect in future games. But personally, I don't like the hate that it gets especially in terms of WW.



I agree, I feel like the rolling log camera has really become a part of the series! There's nothing wrong with first person or fully rotatable cameras, but I personally don't see the purpose in that for Animal Crossing. I feel like that would be a very different game. I do, however, think that a fully rotatable camera could be nicely implemented into homes specifically!


----------



## Ably.Saucey (Apr 9, 2018)

I hope it's not first person, :/ first person games make me queasy.
Or the ball or log rolling navigation like ww or cf, those where awful. (again, queasy)


----------



## AndroGhostX (Apr 9, 2018)

Blue Cup said:


> I guess at this point it could be seen as part of the series identity now much in the same way as mortgage is, but it's still a hangover from a time when the horsepower just wasn't there and they had make some compromises. True to form, Nintendo built the game and even titled it around the drawback.
> 
> They could please everyone and include multiple camera styles: Full camera mode, overhead(Gamecube) and rolling log. Everyone wins!



While I don't see a reason to go back to overhead style apart from it being the original style and nastalgia, it would be interesting for Nintendo to incorporate that as well in a new game, or maybe them doing a remastered version of AC Gamecube or something. They have yet to do anything for AC anniversaries as far as game wise besides a video.


----------



## rynlol (Apr 9, 2018)

^ sameeee people want it to be first person, I just want it to be both, and be optional because that kinda stuff in GTA V makes me sick, don?t wanna even imagine animal crossing because I even get sick from playing it on the tv oof


----------



## Jake (Apr 9, 2018)

First person isn’t going to happen. The game has a large focus on character costumization and if the majority of the game was in first person, character customization would be redundant. At most, we’ll probably just get a first person camera like we got in HHD that can be used inside and outdoors.


----------



## Blue Cup (Apr 9, 2018)

I seem to have been misunderstood. I'm not saying make the game first-person, but make it a feature that some gameplay elements require. Like in most 3rd person action games, pushing in on the right analog stick (which typically moves the camera around) will put you in a first-person view. There wouldn't be any actual first-person gameplay beyond inspecting rocks or shooting balloons down with your slingshot. You couldn't walk around or anything, at least not while outside. Indoors it could serve as another method of doing screenshot/video tours on one's own home.

Trust me, making Animal Crossing first-person is the last thing I want. Nobody wants that, sheesh.


----------



## AndroGhostX (Apr 9, 2018)

Tbh, I think we fans would be fine with anything. We just want a main franchise Switch game and no spin-offs! <--- this to an extent of our wishes.


----------



## Tinkalila (Apr 9, 2018)

AndroGhostx said:


> Tbh, I think we fans would be fine with anything. We just want a main franchise Switch game and no spin-offs! <--- this to an extent of our wishes.



I agree! I'm certainly not opposed to change, but I'd be fine with something very similar to new leaf. I really just want the ability to play a high definition animal crossing game on my switch.


----------



## moonshi (Apr 9, 2018)

i'm not wanting a switch yet because we have the wii u and don't do a lot of console gaming. with that said though, a AC switch game would definitely push me into getting a switch and trading in the wii u.  i hope it's a full game instead of something like the festival... urgh.


----------



## Sweetley (Apr 10, 2018)

moonshi said:


> i hope it's a full game instead of something like the festival... urgh.


I think if Nintendo is gonna release something like amiibo Festival again, fans gonna start a riot.


----------



## John Wick (Apr 10, 2018)

It will probably be pocket camp, but in landscape mode. :-| 

LOL


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Apr 10, 2018)

What do you think of this?

https://www.google.com/amp/s/powerup-gaming.com/2018/04/10/leaked-images-reportedly-from-animal-crossing-switch-appear-online/amp/

Personally, I think we should just wait until E3. But what are your thoughts? Fake or Legit??


----------



## Jake (Apr 10, 2018)

Paperboy012305 said:


> What do you think of this?
> 
> https://www.google.com/amp/s/powerup-gaming.com/2018/04/10/leaked-images-reportedly-from-animal-crossing-switch-appear-online/amp/
> 
> Personally, I think we should just wait until E3. But what are your thoughts? Fake or Legit??


Fake. It's just assets reused and modified from the Mario Kart 8 map.


----------



## Sweetley (Apr 10, 2018)

Watch out of how many YouTubers are gonna make now 10+ minutes long videos just to discuss about 
these two pictures. It's like with Pokemon, someone leaked something, tons of people think it's real until 
someone else has to explain why the leaks are fake and everyone is disappointed afterwards. Although I 
have to say that the second pic with The Roost (?) looks not bad.

Speaking of the Mario Kart 8 track: Back then when the Switch wasn't a thing and where people still thought the next AC main game would come out for the Wii U, I always thought that the Animal Crossing track in MK8 would be a preview of how a AC main game for the Wii U would look like, since the track is very detailed and just looks beautiful in general. I wouldn't mind if they would take some inspirations from this track for the AC Switch game. Especially the giant plaza tree and the beach section would be really nice.


----------



## Stalfos (Apr 10, 2018)

Animal Crossing Switch is definitely happening, sooner rather than later. I'd bet anything that it'll be revealed at E3.

It seems a lot of people would be happy with basically just a New Leaf HD with more stuff. I would not. Don't get me wrong, I love New Leaf, but after 3000 hours, I want something new. I want a bigger world with multiple villages. Places to explore. I wanna be able to find a secret mushroom spot in a forest. I wanna be able to fish with Gaston in the river just outside of town. I want villagers to actually have routines. I want a world that feels alive. I want "Animal Crossing 2".

Animal Crossing hasn't really changed much since it was first released in 2001. We're still limited to the same kind of boxed-in villages that we've always been. If Animal Crossing Switch turns out to be more of the same, I'll be really disappointed. I'd buy it but I wouldn't be as excited for it as I was with the original game or New Leaf.


----------



## AndroGhostX (Apr 10, 2018)

Stalfos said:


> Animal Crossing Switch is definitely happening, sooner rather than later. I'd bet anything that it'll be revealed at E3.
> 
> It seems a lot of people would be happy with basically just a New Leaf HD with more stuff. I would not. Don't get me wrong, I love New Leaf, but after 3000 hours, I want something new. I want a bigger world with multiple villages. Places to explore. I wanna be able to find a secret mushroom spot in a forest. I wanna be able to fish with Gaston in the river just outside of town. I want villagers to actually have routines. I want a world that feels alive. I want "Animal Crossing 2".
> 
> Animal Crossing hasn't really changed much since it was first released in 2001. We're still limited to the same kind of boxed-in villages that we've always been. If Animal Crossing Switch turns out to be more of the same, I'll be really disappointed. I'd buy it but I wouldn't be as excited for it as I was with the original game or New Leaf.



I agree! I don't want another NL as NL already id limited in things to do. Many villages to explore in the next game sounds fun.


----------



## Zelda5820 (Apr 11, 2018)

AndroGhostx said:


> I agree! I don't want another NL as NL already id limited in things to do. Many villages to explore in the next game sounds fun.



New leaf has the most things to do out of all of the Animal Crossing games though.


When I say I'm fine with it being mostly similar to new leaf, I mean with the standard for an upgrade.

New Fish/Bugs/Paintings/Diving/Fossils and maybe a new collection?
New Furniture and Furniture Sets
Couple new holidays
More Public works projects
More freedom in customization like in happy home designer
Bigger Town and more villagers (not too big, but it should be the biggest of the series.)
More personalities and unique dialogue 
Couple Quality of life improvements like sending mail to other players without having to be in their town via Wi-Fi

As a new feature I would like to see Tourists, whether random villagers that wander your town or Villagers from your friend's towns that actually recgonize you.  (For gameplay purposes, if a friend's villager visits your town they will not actually "leave" your friends town, they can be in both places at once.)  Maybe you get a new furniture set or rare items from playing games with them?

I'd also love to see crafting or cooking make it's way in somehow, as an OPTIONAL alternative to making cheap furniture like in Pocket Camp, but without the prospect of IRL  money. 


It doesn't have to be a completely new game changer like New leaf was. I mean I'd enjoy more options, but I also  LOVE almost everything about new leaf.  I REALLY do not want to see the Train, Main street, Public Works projects or Island disappear next game.  The Island with it's mini games is super fun, and gives a breath of fresh air to multi player since in previous games all you could really do was hang out together through Wi-fi.  It's also a great money maker year round, and the trains are just nostalgic. Makes more sense than running to other villages through a gate.


----------



## John Wick (Apr 11, 2018)

I DO want an improved NL. 

Obviously with a lot more options, and the AC world would be vast compared to NL, but the same style. 

I've posted before what I'd like to see. 

Less villagers. (Seriously, ten is absurd. Especially if you've spent the last 6 hours resetting just to catch one at home!)

Ability to get rid of rocks. 

Choose where villagers live. 

Ability to boot out anyone, at any time. 

Upgrade villager houses - interior and exterior. 

Choose your skin tone, or add a spray tan option at Shampoodles. 

Long hair for blokes, and proper long hair for chicks. 

An UNDO function. It would save on resets, should you accidently dig up your only blue rose. Etc. 

A lock, or DND (Do Not Disturb) option for your front door. Stop villagers barging in. 

A lock on your inventory, so villagers can't see what you have on you. Or something you turn on like a NO VACANCY light, when you don't want any (shirts) dumped on you. 

A boat of your own, with deep sea fishing and diving. Realistic underwater diving. 

A car and racetrack, where you can win car upgrades etc, racing against the villagers on weekends. 

Get rid of Miserabelle. 
We don't need a secretary. 

More power as Mayor. 

Demolishable PWP's. 

Themed PWP's, like Western, desert, creepy. Etc. 

Make mail from villagers optional. 

Be able to disable sitting on stumps, etc. 

Instead of grass wear, make a special tool available, that wears your grass, instead of your feet. :-/ 

Larger sized paintings on walls of your house. 

Villager pictures can be hung on walls, and the frame customized. 

More variety of trees and bushes. 

Grow vegetables and other fruit, like watermelon patches. Etc. 

Be able to cook and eat!  

That's all for now. ^_^


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Apr 12, 2018)

It's inevitable that AC Switch will happen, I really hope that it's announced or teased at E3


----------



## Kristenn (Apr 14, 2018)

PRAYING FOR AC SWITCH UGH CMON ITS BEEN 5 YEARS


----------



## SpiritofAce (Apr 15, 2018)

Jon_Snow said:


> Get rid of Miserabelle.
> We don't need a secretary.



So true. I feel like she is the Mayor rather than the player, most of the time. I mean for god sake, if you can demolish trees
and flowers to place a PWP, what's the big issue with a rock?!


----------



## TheGreatBrain (Apr 15, 2018)

I just want new furniture, more pattern space, and be able to display furniture outside, like in HHD. A new species to catch for the museum would be nice too.


----------



## Geoni (Apr 20, 2018)

If Animal Crossing comes to Switch, gets rid of rolling log and replaces it with fully 3D environments, then I will blow a significant portion of my tax return on the console.


----------



## Blue Cup (Apr 22, 2018)

Just a heads up everyone: Nintendo's Investor's Meeting is happening Wednesday night. There is ALWAYS something big announced during these things. And while Pokemon is heavily rumored to be getting revealed in the next three days, there is always the possibility that Nintendo drops Animal Crossing as well for a full reveal at E3. Gotta keep the investors happy, and what better way than to do than with Pokemon AND Animal Crossing?



Dad said:


> If Animal Crossing comes to Switch, gets rid of rolling log and replaces it with fully 3D environments, then I will blow a significant portion of my tax return on the console.



This dude gets it.


----------



## Mira (Apr 22, 2018)

However Animal Crossing on the Switch turns out, I will definitely buy it and treasure it forever! I'm really excited for E3, I think there's a really good chance of AC coming out on the Switch. May it be this year or next year.


----------

